# Bye Baby



## Mrs. PBJ (May 24, 2008)

We lost chevy last thirsday

To a tragic accident. My frieds son had got up in the middle of the night and got chevy out of the cage and droped him.

He went into surgry later that night And we lost him the next day. Due to what i still cant even talk to my vet my friend has been over here but i cant talk to anyone yet.

My husband said we can get another but at this point all I want is chevy back. So I just wanted to post about him and say he is missed dearly.

Thanks for everything and mods can yall lock his blog please I really dont want to see it pop up to the top again. G2G My husband is calling me

Oh My mom got me my internet card today and got wireless at her apartment for me so i can pick it up now


----------



## cheryl (May 24, 2008)

Oh no!....i'm sorry for your loss of Chevy....he was such a gorgeous little boy...i loved that little white bit on his nose...he was so adorable.

I'm so sad that you lost him 

Thinking of you

Cheryl


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 24, 2008)

OMG that's so sad 

I can't believe you lost him 

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Pipp (May 24, 2008)

I'm so very very sorry to hear this. :sad: I know how much you loved Chevy, and we were all so very fond of him here as well. 

I've locked his Blog for now, but you will always have those memories to look back on when it doesn't hurt quite as bad and you can smile through the tears. 

I'm including a link to the Blog here for those who wish to view it. 

Chevy's Blog

:rip:Chevy, we love you and miss you, and we love your Mom, too. :hearts:



sas :rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 25, 2008)

Oh no. I am so sorry, hon. I know how much you guys loved him. 

RIP little guy, you will be missed.:rainbow:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 25, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so very sorry to hear about Chevy. Bunnies are so fragile  I can only imagine how you must be feeling. How is the child who dropped him doing? Rest in peace, Chevy...


----------



## MsBinky (May 25, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry Binky free Chevy :rainbow:


----------



## Spring (May 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh, how devesating .

I am so incredibly sorry, Icannot even imagine. My thoughts are with you,

:tears2:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 25, 2008)

Binky free, sweet bunny.:bunnyangel:


----------



## juliew19673 (May 25, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this!!! 

Binkie free Chevy at the bridge.. 

I'm truly sorry for your loss..

:bigtears:


----------



## polly (May 25, 2008)

I am so sorry 

Binky free Chevy :rainbow:


----------



## bat42072 (May 25, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Chevy.... 

RIP Chevy


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost Chevy. My thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time. :rainbow:RIP Chevy.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 25, 2008)

He is ok he have not told them yet.

They think that he is at the vets still. I dont want to tell a 5 year old he dropped him which is what killed him. So we are still figureing that out my friend brought his cage back over hear I still have not even messed with it.

It is in its some spot and I have not even taken the fruits and vegys out yet.

But right now I am just trying to figure out where we go from here and how to tell my friends kid which I ador also I dont blame him he was being a child the rabbit was his before I brought it home he said he was going to put chevy in bed with him. But he jumped and landed dead on his back. And just stayed there. So thats when it all happened. He is barried at my old poperty where we plan to build a house one day.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 25, 2008)

I know you wanted this thread c losed, but i wanted to offer my condolences to you and your family. I am so sorry for your loss, HUGS


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 25, 2008)

I am so sorry about Chevy. I can emphathize with you on the pain and sadness you are going through. I lost my Mr. Smores on yesterday and it was hard to see his empty cage.

I had to use my own comment on myself yesterday "It will always amaze me how attached we get to pets and how much unselfish love they give to us, more then they can ever realize." Chevy knew you loved him very much.

Dave


----------



## LuvaBun (May 25, 2008)

What an awful tragedy . I am so very sorry about Chevy - I know how much he meant to you!

Jan


----------



## Leaf (May 25, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry about this!!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 25, 2008)

:rip:Sorry to hear about your loss. We lost one of our beloved buns yesterday too, so when I say, "I understand how you feel", you can believe it. Hugs to you.


----------



## bunbunbinkie (May 25, 2008)

Oh No! What an absolutely awful thing to happen... I am truely very sorry.

Binkie free Chevy:rainbow:ink iris:

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.ray:


----------



## pla725 (May 25, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. Accidents do happen. It really has been a tough week for the rabbits. Keep a close eye on them all. Protect them as best you can.


----------



## Michaela (May 25, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this. 

Binky free Chevy. :rainbow:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 25, 2008)

:rainbow:Binky-free dear Chevy. :angelandbunny:

ray:for you and your family.


----------



## trailsend (May 26, 2008)

I am also so sorry to hear this, my heart goes out to you and your family. :rainbow:


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you lost Chevy, what a terrible thing to have to go through....

Binky free Chevy, your mummy will miss you very much...:rainbow:

Jen xx
ink iris:


----------



## tort (May 27, 2008)

prayers from our house to yours.


----------

